# How will the merger affect lifetime subscriptions?



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have two sirius radios. One has a lifetime subscription. Obviously I can only get Sirius programming on the radio. After the merger and new radios come out that will be able to pick up both braodcasts, will I have any options? 

I wouldn't mind paying for a new radio as long as it does not count towards a new radio with the lifetime subscription (right now a lifetime subscription allows transfer to up to 4 phones)?

Anyone know about the what happens with the lifetime subscriptions and what programming you will get?


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

shedberg said:


> I have two sirius radios. One has a lifetime subscription. Obviously I can only get Sirius programming on the radio. After the merger and new radios come out that will be able to pick up both braodcasts, will I have any options?
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying for a new radio as long as it does not count towards a new radio with the lifetime subscription (right now a lifetime subscription allows transfer to up to 4 phones)?
> 
> Anyone know about the what happens with the lifetime subscriptions and what programming you will get?


This has been my only concern with the merger and I haven't heard a single word addressing it. I still have a couple years before I break even. Since the monthly subscription price was $12.95 when I joined, I expect a permanent credit in that amount if the price goes up for any reason or if we'll have to pay extra for the XM content.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

coolyman said:


> This has been my only concern with the merger and I haven't heard a single word addressing it. I still have a couple years before I break even. Since the monthly subscription price was $12.95 when I joined, I expect a permanent credit in that amount if the price goes up for any reason or if we'll have to pay extra for the XM content.


One of the stipulations with the merger is that they have to operate each signal independantly forever to support ALL old hardware. Another is that prices will be "frozen" for a period of 3 years.

Your lifetime subscriptions will not change, and you will continue to get SIRIUS programming for life, and at $12.99 just like you do now.

You WILL pay extra for XM content on SIRIUS though (and vice versa) and you will have options of a-la-carte starting 9 months or so after REQUIRING a new radio. You don't get something for nothing, expecting to get MORE programming for the SAME amount of money is kinda a bad business plan, no?

You will however get the SAME programming at the SAME price for a minimum of 3 years. Check out www.orbitcast.com for all the details of the merger stipulations.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

What would be nice is to have the family plan and get xm on one radio and sirus on the other.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

benjaminmarle said:


> What would be nice is to have the family plan and get xm on one radio and sirus on the other.


it would be great...and thats why that option will NEVER be available. since i have a lifetime on sirius, i would be able to get my two xm radios added as family subs..and itll never happen because it would save me money.


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mel said in his Q&A on Howard Stern that the lifetime subscriptions won't change.

He also explained why they can't ever turn off the dual broadcasts: Automobiles that came with one of the systems installed from the factory would have those systems become obsolete if they did that. That action would destroy a large part of their customer base and like he said, that would be just plain dumb.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

xzi said:


> You don't get something for nothing, expecting to get MORE programming for the SAME amount of money is kinda a bad business plan, no?


Only if you do not have any compitition. I am sure that customers would run like wildfire if they got more for the same price.


----------

